# No heat



## martial (Dec 17, 2017)

Hi
I just bought a Nissan Sentra 2009.
Engine is a 2.0L.
When the heat system is ON, there is barely no heat in the interior of the car.
The water temp. gage indicates NORMAL (4 dots)
Radiator is full of new Prestone
New radiator cap
Under the hood, the upper Rad hose is hot but the lower one stays cold.
Can someone help me.
Merci.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A stuck open thermostat could cause this, but usually the temp gauge will read cold or close to it. Since the coolant is new, you may have an air pocket that needs to be worked out. Try parking on a steep, uphill grade or jacking up the front of the vehicle as much as safely possible. Turn the heater to the maximum heat position and start the engine. Run the engine at approximately 2500-3000 RPM for ten minutes or longer, as needed, until hot air comes out of the vents. Then, turn off the engine and lower the vehicle, as applies. Other things you may want to look at: make sure the cabin air filter isn't clogged impeding airflow. Cycle the temperature adjustment from cold to hot and listen to make sure the air mix door actuator is working and moving the mode door. This all assuming your blower motor is working properly. Another possibility, albeit rare, is a blown head gasket causing air to be pushed through the heater core or a clogged heater core.


----------



## martial (Dec 17, 2017)

Thank you so much to have taken the time to help me out.
I will check everything you wrote me and will get back to you.
I really appreciate it.
Have a nice day,
Martial.


----------



## BlownSkillet (Mar 6, 2018)

If you didn't get this problem fixed, I found out, first hand, this weekend, the radiator can be full, but if the overflow tank is empty, and your system needs to draw from it, the upper hose can indeed be cold, and you will have no heat.


----------



## martial (Dec 17, 2017)

Hi,
Thanks for your reply.
My problem is not solved. I only have a little bit of heat.
The overflow thank is full and it is the LOWER hose that is cold.

I'm confused about the way the 2 thermostat are to be installed.

The Service man at my Nissan Dealer told me the following:
1. The upper thermostat wich is also called the "Water control valve" is to be installed the spring OUT of the Engine so INSIDE the Housing were all the pipes(Hoses) are connected
2 The lower one wich is between the lower radiator hose and the Engine is to be installed the spring INSIDE the Engine.

This is what I have done with the result that I only a a little bit of heat.

In the 2009 Nissan Sentra Hayne's book, is it written that both springs are to be installed INSIDE the Engine.

What is the exact way to install them?

Thanks again,

Martial.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

martial said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your reply.
> My problem is not solved. I only have a little bit of heat.
> The overflow thank is full and it is the LOWER hose that is cold.
> ...


The Nissan dealer service technician is correct. According to the FSM, Install the thermostat spring side into the thermostat housing with jiggle valve facing upwards.

With the mark on the water control valve points to up, install the water control valve spring side with the frame center facing straight upward into water outlet housing.


----------



## martial (Dec 17, 2017)

rogoman said:


> The Nissan dealer service technician is correct. According to the FSM, Install the thermostat spring side into the thermostat housing with jiggle valve facing upwards.
> 
> With the mark on the water control valve points to up, install the water control valve spring side with the frame center facing straight upward into water outlet housing.


Sorry but it's me again.

In the Haynes Repair Manual is is written:
Page 3-7: For the thermostat, in section 6: ''... make sure that the spring end of the valve is directed toward the engine''.

Page 3-8 : for the Water control valve, in section 23: '... make sure that the spring end of the valve is directed toward the engine''.

A: For me it means, that both springs are INSIDE the engine.
B: It is not exactly what you and the Nissan service guy told me.

What should I do?????


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The Factory Service Manual (FSM) is the bible; follow it. I found the Haynes manual to be incorrect on many different occasions. Here are pictures from the FSM:


----------



## martial (Dec 17, 2017)

Whow, Whow and Whow.
Rogoman, YOU'RE THE BEST OF THEM ALL, really, *THE BEST.**
Where can I get the FSM?
Thank you so much, to have taken the time to help me.
Martial.*


----------



## martial (Dec 17, 2017)

martial said:


> Whow, Whow and Whow.
> Rogoman, YOU'RE THE BEST OF THEM ALL, really, *THE BEST.**
> Where can I get the FSM?
> Thank you so much, to have taken the time to help me.
> Martial.*


*
Rogoman, I just found the FSM and was able to dowload it.
And I just realised that I have put my ''No heat'' post in the TOOL Forum.
I'm very sorry.
How can I put it in the proper one(the Sentra Forum).
You're still the BEST.*


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I moved your post to the proper forum.


----------



## martial (Dec 17, 2017)

Thank you.
When I will have worked on the car(in a few days) I will let you know the results.
Have a nice day.


----------



## martial (Dec 17, 2017)

I worked on my Sentra all day, and thanks to ROGOMAN wise advise and the pictures he posted for me, I was able to install both the Thermostat and the Water Control Valve correctly.
Now, I have heat in the car.
Thank you very much.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Glad to hear that everything worked out OK.


----------

